# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Microsoft Health, cloud service for processing data from wearable devices, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - microsoft.com/Microsoft-Health

"Introducing Microsoft Health", the Official Microsoft Blog

Microsoft Band, smartband

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Health Launches With $199 Smart Band"

by Stephanie Mlot
October 30, 2014

----------

